# How do you like spades



## redfish999 (May 13, 2015)

i'm seeing a lot of big spadefish this year....... Some say nearly as good as trigs.... some say not so good....

Need some advice before I start killing them


----------



## fishen (Dec 13, 2011)

Fry them fresh, don't try to freeze them.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I tried them a couple years back fresh ok but as stated if frozen not so much


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Scaled, scored and grilled or baked. Fresh as noted. Pretty good eats!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Not bad , but they don't even come close to trigger.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't care for them too much. They're too fishy for me.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't like them at all.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Very good table fare. Fun to catch on light line or a fly rod.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Not only not near as good as trigger, but not good at all really.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

WE like them. One of our preferred fish.
Small ones are a pain to deal with and LOTS of bones.
Get some about steering wheel sized and you can filet them and trim of the "fin meat". That's where all of the small bones are. It will easily seperate and you will know what I am talking about when you see it. There is a thin layer of red meat next to the skin that contains most of the "fishy" taste. If you prefer a milder taste, trim the red off.
Good fried, or I like them steamed in a foil packet on the drill with your choice of seasonings... Tony Chatcheries is my fav.

I'll take a mess of Spades over Red Snappers any time. But hey, I dont care for red snapper...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Speared and sold em by the cooler full back in the late 80's. I had a list of 20 folks who only wanted fresh spade fish.

Tasty critters.


----------

